# NIRL once again



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I hit the same spot as usual in the NIRL in the am. Reds and tarpon were everywhere.

We hooked up with a couple poons but couldn't get the hook to dig in......  It was cool though, a lot of nice jumps. Sizes ranged from 4 ft to 1ft.

The school of reds are still there, only pulled two out today. 



















Beautiful day, but frickin hot. We pulled out around 10 cause we couldn't handle it anymore


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job on the feesh ya'll. I was F'in hot. We were off the water by 10 also.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am so happy I am between boats and don't have problems like its too hot out on the water or the fish broke off. Now I can stay at home and get extra work done instead. [smiley=cry1.gif] I came real close to driving home with Dustin's LT15 yesterday ;D Never mind about me though. Nice fish. 

What was the story with the poons? Where you showing your mad YMCA skillz to them in deeper channels?


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Good job guys


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Wellll Tom, since I am the President of the YMCA, I was trying my darndest to get a poon on....  Had a couple pick up and take a hold, but the drag would scream and the pole would bend over before I could even get to the bail....  so needless to say no hook set was made...   :'(

Garry, of course, was using one of his top secret soft plastics...  had a couple eat and FLYYYY out of the water in true tarpon style....  but then the hook was spit...  


SOOO  MY FIRST DAY BACK ON THE WATER>>>  Garry 2
                                                                       Sophie 0     :-[


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> I am so happy I am between boats and don't have problems like its too hot out on the water or the fish broke off. Now I can stay at home and get extra work done instead.  [smiley=cry1.gif] I came real close to driving home with Dustin's LT15 yesterday  ;D Never mind about me though. Nice fish.
> 
> What was the story with the poons? Where you showing your mad YMCA skillz to them in deeper channels?



The poons were going in and out of a flat into the "ditch". This place is crazy. from 6" to 10 feet just like that. 

Your boat should be done soon right Tom????


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish guys. You'll get him next time Sophie.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

good job guys. Garry, come on, come clean. We all know that since Sophie catches all the fish, and gives them to you to take the picture...... ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> good job guys.  Garry, come on, come clean.  We all know that since Sophie catches all the fish, and gives them to you to take the picture...... ;D



Does she bait his hook too??? [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Come on you guys....  Garry is capable of catching his own fish... I'm just his inspiration ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Garry is taking advantage of Sophie while she's still on meds. :-/ :-/


----------

